# Round 2: Game 2: Wizards @ Heat



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
PLAYOFFS 2005

Eastern Conference 2nd Round
Game Two
Tuesday, May 10th--7:00ET









Miami Heat
(59-23)

vs.









Washington Wizards
(47-35)

Series
(1-0 Heat)

Previous Results:
Heat 116 @ Wizards 108
Wizards 93 @ Heat 103
 Wizards 83 @ Heat 106
 Heat 98 @ Wizards 93


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

_Heat Bench:_
Alonzo Mourning
Keyon Dooling
Shandon Anderson
Michael Doleac
Christian Laettner
Rasual Butler 
Steve Smith

</center>


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2005)

its gonan be scary if wade and shaq are on


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

hopefully wade can get off to a better start this game. he had a pretty sluggish 1st half in game 1 but picked it up after halftime. 
my prediction:

heat 112
wiz 101

shaq 24/11/2blks.
wade 30/5/7


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

Its going to be 107-89 Miami wins, player of the game, Damon Jones.


----------



## TheRedZone05 (May 1, 2005)

wade is gonna school the wiz....expect at least a 30 pt win. :banana:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im expecting a sweep and a bunch of double digit wins. The Heat didnt play well in the first game and still one by double digit points.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> Im expecting a sweep and a bunch of double digit wins. The Heat didnt play well in the first game and still one by double digit points.


And the Wizards did? :laugh:


----------



## dap (Apr 12, 2005)

I expect a 53 point win in favor of the Heat.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Heat by 14


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

aftermath said:


> And the Wizards did? :laugh:


Yall got smoked, if it was close game, then go ahead, and laugh, you sound delusional.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

105-93 HEAT~

Wade 28/9/6
Shaq 22/10/2blk
EJ 18/8/4


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

I would like to see big games from both Shaq & DWade, and a blow out statement game win to give the Wiz something to think about for game 3.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that was a horrid offensive foul call. All shaq did was land. The guy ran over while shaq was in the air


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade already has 5ast!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

why did we try a lob to eddie jones...lol that was horrible


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Eddie! Eddie Eddie!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Throw it down EJ!!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we gotta be shooting 75%
can't believe eddie's first quarter. an alley oop and a dunk. 

"that looks like eddie jones circa 1995" - marv albert


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Rasual........


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade is killing them with these pinpoint passes. 7 assists and a couple perfect setups where the person he passed it to has gotten fouled


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Don't underestimate Eddie. He can still throw it down. :clap:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Well we blew another lead....shooting 70% and we're only up 2


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

37-37
6:45 left in the half
Wizards on a 12-0 run


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

This is wierd. The game is tied with Miami shooting 64% and the Wizards shooting 41%.

:whofarted


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Washington in the penalty, Heat will shoot FTs the rest of the half...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i think we scored 2 points while dooling was on the floor


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade missed both ft's...

Ouch!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane's Summer To Do List:

1. Become a better FT shooter


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade with the steal and stuff.....

41-39 Heat




and then Laettner misses a box out for the 2nd straight possession and Ruffin gets the board, QUIT GETTING OUT WORKED CHRISTIAN!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the steal and the jam!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to Diesel for the slam (8th assist)

43-39


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Dwyane's Summer To Do List:
> 
> 1. Become a better FT shooter


Yes, it would be great if he could add a 3pt shot to his arsenal also.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

aftermath said:


> This is wierd. The game is tied with Miami shooting 64% and the Wizards shooting 41%.
> 
> :whofarted


yep. We were turning the ball over and Wash made some 3's and had some 3 pt plays


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Etan Thomas is done for the game

Haywood and Ruffin are the only REAL centers they have left......time to use Big Daddy inside!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Hughes is frustrated. Keep firing Larry, keep firing


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We gotta be making FTs if we expect to win after this series........


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Travel!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade and 1!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade with the and1!

Haywood's 2nd foul

hits the FT, 48-41 Heat, 2:24 left in half


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The take charge man!!!!!! Udonis!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

technical foul on Arenas....[sarcasm]I can't imagine Gilbert saying anything stupid......[/sarcasm]


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

here comes DOHleac....

Wade usually goes off with DOHleac on the floor


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade with his 9th assist to Udonis....AND 1!!!
Haslem hits the FT, 52-43 heat

1:41 left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade with another steal and slam!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade swats Dixon from behind! 

What a half by Dwyane!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Halftime

Heat 54
Wizards 47

Wade with 14 pts 9 ast in the half

A new Heat playoff record for assists in a half, DWYANE WADE


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Wade with another steal and slam!


That was purty. :biggrin:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that touch pass by shaq was awesome...only up 5 though


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

D-D-Daaaaaaaaaaaaamon for 3!

59-51 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Arenas hits 2 in a row

59-56 Heat

Wade to Udon for the dunk....61-56


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jamison for 3
61-59 Heat
8:39 left....

Damon misses a 3...

Haywood miss tipped by Hughes, 61-61


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade swats Hughes on the fast break.....

we gotta put an end to this run by the Wizards


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Damon pulls up on the fastbreak for 3333333333333333

Wizards timeout!

64-61 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie for 3! (16pts)

70-63 Heat
4:55 left in 3rd


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dixon hits a 2,

70-67 Heat
3:37 left

Wade hits a floater
72-67


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to Damon 74-67 (13th assist)
playoff career high in assists for Dwyane


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to Zo with the dunk and flex....(14th assist)

76-67 Heat

a new franchise career high for assists in a playoff game (breaking ANTHONY CARTER's record)


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

LMAO as Keyon. That was hilarious


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem to Wade for the dunk....78-68 Heat 

Dooling tried to jump over Jeffries....hahahahahahha who cares about the charge, HE JUMPED OUT OF THE GYM (quote Eric Reid)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits 1/2 FTs

79-70 Heat, 48.5 secs left in 3rd


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade needs to start hitting sum ft's!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> LMAO as Keyon. That was hilarious


he's starting to get on my nerves. he doesn;t understand the word "team".. he is still immature. when is he going to learn to pass

anyone watch that bowling thing on ESPN? wade came in last and he looked pissed , at the end i guess someone said something to him, and you can hear him say "he says "what are you doing", im rich, this is bowling".
i couldnt understand exactly what happened though.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

80-71 Heat
End of the 3rd


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie for 33333333333333333

87-75 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dooling puts in the EJ miss on the fastbreak....

89-75 Heat

Wizards timeout


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Looks like Shandon has fallen out of favor. I thought he d would be big against Wash perimeter weapons in this series


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dooling for 333333333333333333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Arenas hits

92-82 Heat
7:00 left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane drives past Dixon for the and1!!!!!

6:55 left

95-82 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Arenas hits and gets fouled (make up call?)

95-85 Heat


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the lob to Shaq!!!:biggrin:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade with the ooop to Shaq! (15th assist)

97-85 Heat


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow that was hot. Team ball is why we're gonna represent the East in the NBA finals.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hughes drives for the and 1 on Eddie...

hits the FT

97-88 Heat
5:10 left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice give and go by Wade and Shaq....

Wade to the FT line for 2...

makes 1/2

98-88 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jamison to the line for 2, foul on Shaq (4th)

misses the 1st, hits the 2nd

98-89 Heat
4:22 left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade misses the jumper....Hughes drives and will go to the line for 2

makes both

98-91 Heat
4:00 left


----------



## BiggestWadeFanEver (Mar 6, 2005)

Sooo many empty seats upppp close! If they cant make it...I would!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Haywood is done!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq fouled on the hookshot by Haywood (fouled out)

3:48 left

Shaq hits both

100-91 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Arenas misses...Eddie with the board

Wade with the offensive foul

3:22 left, timeout


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jamison with the miss, Udon gets the board

Eddie with the drive and score (21 pts)

102-91


Hughes hits a 2, 102-93 Heat
2:29 left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade turns it over on the drive...

Jamison misses the 3, Shaq gets the board...

2:00 left

Shaq fouled inside by Ruffin

misses the 1st, lane violation on the 2nd, misses the 3rd


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jamison fouled by Haslem (3rd)

hits both

102-94

1:43 left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

backcourt violation by the Heat
1:36 left...

Jamison hits the runner, 102-97


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Can you say, "Dwyane Wade?" :clap:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade drives and scores AND THE FOUL!

hits the FT,

105-97 Heat

1 min left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Arenas hits the 3

105-100 Heat

Hughes steals it but steps out of bounds, Heat ball...50.3 secs left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hughes fouls Haslem (fouled out)

Udon misses the 1st, hits the 2nd

106-100 Heat, 42.1 secs left

timeout Wizards


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade missed the 1st...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Arenas misses the 3, Damon rebounds it

Wade fouled by Arenas with 25 secs left...

misses both FTs

Dixon misses the 3, Wade gets the board and is fouled...16.4 secs left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits both

108-100 Heat...

Jamison hits the jumper

108-102
Final Score


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We got the W!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade 31 pts, 7 reb, 15 ast
Eddie 21 pts (5/9 3pt)
Shaq 16 pts, 7 reb
Udon 14 pts, 13 reb
Damon 14 pts (3/8 3pt)

Keyon 5pts 3reb 2ast
Zo 3pts 3reb
Rasual 3pts
Laettner 1pt


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Dwayne Wade... wow..
30 pts AND 15 assists? This dude is a monster.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Wow, awesome game by Wade. I overslept and missed the game, damn I hate that. 2-0 Heat, Shaq didn't play well, but Wade took care of business. Where's aftermath?


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Right here..

Good game? Not like I didn't expect this. Wizards winning in Miami? HAH. :krazy:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

aftermath said:


> Right here..
> 
> Good game? Not like I didn't expect this. Wizards winning in Miami? HAH. :krazy:


Now we'll go take 2 more Ws in your house, and move on. :biggrin:


----------



## dap (Apr 12, 2005)

aftermath said:


> Right here..
> 
> Good game? Not like I didn't expect this. Wizards winning in Miami? HAH. :krazy:


You guys had a decent shot at it. Shaq couldnt do anything with that bummed up knee.


----------

